# Black Ops



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get this will be. So far cheapest I've found is £40 from amazon but was hoping the supermarkets would have a price war like last year.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Depends if you wanted the zombie maps or not?


----------



## wax-works (Jun 25, 2006)

Go to woolworths.co.uk.

use codeZZ018 FOR 20 QUID OFF FIRST ORDER then use code xv044 for free delivery

total 25 quid for game delivered.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just tried both of them codes mate but got the message "the discount code you entered is invalid."


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

XX732 = Free delivery

Edit, Free delivery anyway !!


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

When is black ops available on the hight street?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

There will always be the price war between tesco and asda, I reckon it will be under £30 on the night.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Eddy said:


> There will always be the price war between tesco and asda, I reckon it will be under £30 on the night.


Thats what I'm hoping for, so I reserved it at Asda just incase.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

dal23 said:


> I just tried both of them codes mate but got the message "the discount code you entered is invalid."


I think you need to set up a credit account as well as registering to get the code to work.

pros and cons of using the code


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I'll save my cash, mw2 was sooo over rated.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm going wait for supermarket price battle, although getting a bit nervous it wont happen as dont seem to of seen much happen for Fifa/Fallout New Vegas etc? I know not quite as big as COD but still expect some price wars!


but the way I see it pre-ordering doesnt seem to save a lot anyway?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i paid £25 on the morning of release from "makro" for MW2,and hopefully will be doing the same for black ops


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I've pre-ordered a copy from Game, so going to go to Tesco first, see if I can get it at a good price, if not, at least I know there will be a copy waiting for me at Game!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

A mate of mine who works at sainsburys recons theyll do it for £26 again. However theres nothing definate yet


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

It will be the same over rated game that Modern Warfare 2 was, single player too short and just an extension of the first one, sick of 3 hour long games. Multiplayer should be a completely separate game like MAG.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I have pre ordered via tescos,i was getting worried i might not get a copy


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I think I'll save my cash, mw2 was sooo over rated.


I'll still be getting black ops but agree it will be over rated and mw2 was to I love bf bad company 2 now that was a under rated game love playing it


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

BAXRY said:


> I'll still be getting black ops but agree it will be over rated and mw2 was to I love bf bad company 2 now that was a under rated game love playing it


I expect to do what I did last time - buy it cheap, play it, get fed up with kids and glitches, sell it for 80p less than I bought it for and go back to BC2. Maybe even get a couple and make a profit on the release morning trading one in straight away for cash at CEX opposite the Sainsburys!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

the CEX in watford stopped this I think. I was in there buying a dvd the other day (as it was actually the cheapest place I could find it and decided to put up with the stench of BO and their thrash metal) and some kids came in with a brand new game that had been released friday and they wouldn't accept it for risk of stolen goods was the reason they gave.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just been talking about this game and i have been informed its been out to download on naughty websites since saturday  great isnt it,the pirates get the advantage of playing the game a week before, whilst the genuine buyers wait for the release lol.playing online is a no no obviously,but the maps in single player game are the same as multi player anyway.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I just done a quick search of Asda, Tesco, Game and the cheapest price I found for Black Ops is £39.90 for the PS3 version from Tesco. Everywhere else is doing it for approx £5 more. I assume the game for Xbox will be the same price.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/call-of-duty-black-ops-xbox-ps3-for/791036


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

I got it for £25 on the woolworths site. Bargain


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

buckas said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/call-of-duty-black-ops-xbox-ps3-for/791036


Thanks, lets hope there is a price war and its even cheaper on the day. :thumb:


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Open a new customer account at Very.co.uk, enter the code ZZ551 at checkout and it's delivered on release day for £33.95. Job Done!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

has anybody watched the new zombie map yet? looks very good


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

New news on the street, again im not promising or confirming anything. Sainsburys will be doing it for £25-26 when you spend £30 instore, which I think is what they did with FIFA


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

I have pre ordered my copy at tesco,hopefully there will be a battle going on


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Latest update; Sainsburys will be selling Black Ops for £27.99 if you spend £30 instore. 

However they are likely to be selling the game for £35 normally, so if youve got a mate who works there with 15% off it makes is a tad under £30 :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gr33n said:


> Latest update; Sainsburys will be selling Black Ops for £27.99 if you spend £30 instore.
> 
> However they are likely to be selling the game for £35 normally, so if youve got a mate who works there with 15% off it makes is a tad under £30 :thumb:


black ops and £30 of booze.not sure it will help your kill death ratio but you do get the game cheaper


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

looks like ill do the weekly food shop on tuesday and then spend my 25 quid cash sitting in my wallet on black ops


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> black ops and £30 of booze.not sure it will help your kill death ratio but you do get the game cheaper


Can you buy alcohol at 8am? bcus thats when ill be going in lol. I think ill just let my mate get it with his staff discount makes it £30ish if they do sell it for £35 like he says.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ordered off shopto.  Hardened edition


----------

